# DNS Bind9 authoritative answer



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

Servus Freunde der aufgehenden Sonne.

Ich hatte gestern beschlossen von nun an meine Domains selber zu verwalten.
Ich benutze als Primary DNS einen ISPConfig Server mit bind9.
Habe bisher allerdings 0 Erfahrung mit eigenem DNS Server. Maximal hab ich locales caching betrieben.
Secondary dns ist ein kleiner vServer mit bind9 ohne extras.
Ich habe nun also im ispconfig3 meine Domain angelegt und gespeichert.
*dig @primaryserver domain all* funktioniert auch genau so wie ich das haben will, auch wenn ich von extern abfrage.
Auf dem secondary Server finde ich allerdings im log folgenden Eintrag:


```
named[2862]: client 98.15.47.11#11352: received notify for zone 'xxööää.de': not authoritative
```
Ich habe nun rausgefunden beim googeln das es sich hier wohl um einen Fehler in dem Primary Server handeln muss AA bit und  authoritative answer waren die Schlagworte auf die ich hier gestoßen bin.
Ich hab nun allerdings keinerlei Ahnung was da am Primary falsch sein soll.
Wäre über jede Art von Hilfestellung dankbar.

Gruß Sven

//EDIT: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist dig extern den Primary abgefragt bekomme ich bei der abfrage *dig @primaryserver domain all* keine Antwort mit ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:. Die bekommme ich nur wenn ich auf localhost *dig @localhost domain all* abfrage.


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

Ist das ispconfig 2 oder 3?


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

Ispconf3 3.0.2


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

Hast Du die Domains mit dem DNS Whizard angelegt?


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

Ja hab ich. Keinerlei eigengefummel nix.


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

Ok. Das ist doch schon mal eine gute Voraussetzung  Schau bitte mal auf dem records tab der Domain nach, da müsstest Du 2 NS records finden, und zwar einen mit dem Hostnamen des ersten NS und einen mit dem Hostnamn des 2. NS dieser Domain (beide mit . am Ende). Schau mal nach, ob die beide stimmen sind.


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

Jop  Domain als auch beide NS Einträge jeweils mit 1. am Ende.


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

Hast Du auf dem secondary DNS auch einen secondary record für die Domain angelegt?


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

Jap hab ich, habe eigentlich nur nen eigenen 2ten secondary eingerichtet, weil es mit dem secondary meines Hosters nicht ging und ich Sehen wollte was im Log steht.
Der Eintrag auf meinem Secondary:

```
zone "obeltwix.de" IN {
   type slave;
   file "slave/obeltwix.de.hosts";
   masters { 87.106.128.41; };
};
```
Hier mal 2 Screens wie das derzeit bei mir im ISPConfig ausschaut.














Log des Primary:

```
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: received control channel command 'reload'
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: max open files (1024) is smaller than max sockets (4096)
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: no IPv6 interfaces found
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: reloading configuration succeeded
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: reloading zones succeeded
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: zone obeltwix.de/IN: loaded serial 2010031502
Mar 15 16:06:01 nixhelp named[26538]: zone obeltwix.de/IN: sending notifies (serial 2010031502)
```
Log des secondary

```
Mar 15 16:06:01 stock named[5509]: client 87.106.128.41#22320: received notify for zone 'obeltwix.de': not authoritative
```


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

Ich glaube Du hast den Punkt am Ende des Domainnamens auf dem Secondary vergessen. Es muss heissen:


```
zone "obeltwix.de." IN {
   type slave;
   file "slave/obeltwix.de.hosts";
   masters { 87.106.128.41; };
};
```


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

Nee, vergiß das mal. Ist Bködsinn, war scon richtig wie Du es hattest.

Ich denke aber der Fehler liegt auf dem Slave, da er sich nicht zuständig für die Domain fühlt und daher das notify ablehnt. Warum auch immer 

Ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches, das hing mit einem hängenden Bind Prozess zusammen. hatte mich damals fast tot gesucht, da Bind die Änderungen nicht annehmen wollte. Starte doch bitte mal den slave komplett neu.


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

Stimmt das war falsch. Geändert, reload:

```
Mar 15 16:29:01 stock named[5509]: client 87.106.128.41#48385: received notify for zone 'obeltwix.de': not authoritative
```
Same in green


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

So habe nun alle Server mal neu gestartet die eine Einstellung wieder zurückgesetzt. Alle einstellungen nochmals kontrolliert am secondary. Immer noch das Gleiche. Zum Haare ausraufen.

Also ich mein es liegt am Primary, egal von welchem Server aus ich ein dig @dns.nixhelp.de obeltwix.de ANY fahre, es fehlt im Ergebnis die AUTHORITY SECTION.


----------



## Till (16. März 2010)

Ich denke der primary ist ok, habe das gerade mal abgefragt und er ist authoritive:


```
dig @dns.nixhelp.de obeltwix.de

; <<>> DiG 9.2.1 <<>> @dns.nixhelp.de obeltwix.de
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 39658
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;obeltwix.de.                   IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
obeltwix.de.            86400   IN      A       84.23.67.86

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
obeltwix.de.            86400   IN      NS      dns2.nixhelp.de.
obeltwix.de.            86400   IN      NS      dns.nixhelp.de.

;; Query time: 27 msec
;; SERVER: 87.106.128.41#53(dns.nixhelp.de)
;; WHEN: Tue Mar 16 10:58:20 2010
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 90
```


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. März 2010)

Nu steh ich aber sauber da, nun gehts bei mir auch .... ich dreh frei. Hab nix verändert. Hart. Hab Dank. Was immer das auch war.


----------

